
India’s richest man takes on Zoom - vishesh92
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/02/reliance-jio-platforms-launches-jiomeet-video-conference-service/
======
villgax
By copying Zoom's logo & UI [https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-
ridiculed-at-launch...](https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-ridiculed-at-
launch-for-copy-pasting-zoom/)

